# Why is it...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

that it is still August and my mind keeps drifting to ice fishing. I must be going insane...

anyone else having this problem?


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

"I told you not to go there!" "I told you not to go there!" ~the fruitcake from Anger Management


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I have the exact same problem you are having. I am even on Ebay looking at ice fishing equipment already!!! I really cant wait to get out there!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You see...that's the problem:* I CAN WAIT TO GET OUT THERE!!! *
I hate winter!

Argh...Stupid new Lowrance unit, making me want to buy it for boat and ice...also new tip ups. Guh! Like visions of sugarplums...

Also this wacky idea that I can build a permanent ice house, but when it comes to carpentry, I have NO IDEA where to start. LOL. This madness is killing my warm-water bass fishin' buzz. Arrrgh!

Seriously, I gotta go catch me some grenies this weekend...remind myself it's still summer, for a little while longer at least.

(Edit) Tmonster - love your signature line by the way!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Funny I just said this to someone the other day. With a little one to arrive the day before Christmas, I'm sure my ice fishing will be cut VERY short this year.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I can't wait! I still don't even know where all my stuff is at... :-?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Congrats Hustad! Didn't know you were gonna be a dad! That's cool...at least you miss the "boring part" of the outdoor year. LOL!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thank Nick. We're really looking forward to it.

I like the avatar by the way!

"Guess what? I got a fever! And the only prescription.. is more cowbell!"


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

It is great time to prime the pump on some of the small lake structure...we use this time of uear to essentially map some of the smaller lakes that don't get mapped.

Just troll or pitch cranks over areas that we fish in the winter to get a more accurate idea of what's down there and how the bottom looks.

Just something we do......

Congrats Chris...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Figured you would like the "more cowbell" avatar! 

"I'm just like you guys...I put my pants on one leg at a time. Except when I'm done, I make gold records."

As for the small lake mapping, I know what you mean. I'm pinging spots on the GPS and marking off nice areas on some of the bodies of water around VC.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Babies...before you leave here you'll all be wearing gold plated diapers...never question bruce dickinson.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Don't remind me about winter.


----------

